# really weird couple of days!



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont know if anyones heard, but here in Cincinnati, we got some really bad wind from the hurricane. I just got back on to the site, because I havent had power for 4 days! The wind ripped sideing and shingles of of houses, knocked down trees, and caused destruction! Ive been off of school though, so I cant complain, haha. It all started Sunday when I was outside workin' on my cemetery gate, the wind started up, and soon I was getting hit with random stuff! Before I new it, destruction was being caused! A big branch fell off of our tree, but luckily that was about it, lots of sticks in the yard, but not much else. But others were not as lucky. A neighbors huge tree feel on top of a car! many others trees fell, knocking down lines, and lots of messed up roofs and houses. The power went out almost immediatly Sunday, and we just got it a few hours age, many still dont have it. But these days have been strange. Going in the grocerie with very little power, hunting for ice(very hard to find) waiting in line at the drive through for-ev-er!, using candle power, you get the idea. The plus side, I bacame a grill master, but learned that its very hard to grill a waffle! Anyway, it was an experience, and is still going on for many, I just wander if our power stays on, some people had it come on and then go off. But I did get some props done! haha
So, anyone else have this happen to them from that hurricane?


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Writing from work because I still don't have power.
They just upgraded our water to drinkable.
Good luck finding gas without waiting in a 1hr line.
grocery stores (the few that are open) are just now letting more than 10 customers in at a time.

forget finding a generator
forget finding a lantern

power???? could be as much as 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

2-3 weeks, thats insane! I hope it gets better soon. I cant even imagine what you guys are going through, what we had does not even approach it, but its probably the closest Ohio will ever see. This has been strange for me, but I cant imagine even a entire week without power. Good luck to you, and everyone in the area!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I feel your pain. A few years ago we were hit with a massive ice storm. My house was one of the last 1% of houses to get the power back...and it was 8 days after the storm. Luckily we have a generator, and my husband plugged the furnace into it so we didn't freeze to death. Not an experience I want to repeat...EVER. 

But, we at least had drinkable water, and the stores that were open could function normally. I can't possibly understand how tough it is where you are in Houston. 

I hope things get better for you both very very soon!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Fortunately even with the flooding we had.. our power stayed on..
I feel for you guys. Hang in there.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

How CRAZY!!! only 10 customers allowed to shop at a time, hour long waits for gas, grilling waffles on a bbq! hehe ;O)
I feel for you guys, I hope things get back to normal soon!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, here in Cincinnati, things are much better. Our power is back on, but still alot of people dont have it. I really feel for everyone in Texas, this is bad for us, but does not compare to them. For us, it was more of an incovenience, yes there was damage, but at least no water! From what I have heard, the wind toped a 75mph, and sustained 50mph. That definatly caused damage, but still alot less speed than a hurricane.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Found a solar powered lantern at Fry's last night - WooT! a bargain at $40. Now I have something to drown out the security light shining in through the window from the house across the street. 

Trying to decide if it's better to leave a generator unattended or to run an extension cord across the street. My wife goes back to work tomorrow so no open windows to keep the dogs cool during the day.
I have a line on possibly borrowing a generator but that means either leaving it running un-attended or trying to over cool the house with a portable unit so that it doesn't get too hot durring the day.

Luckily the weather has been in the 70s-80s during the day & lows overnight around 65. But it looks like things are heading back to our normal 90's soon ;(

Heard one questionable radio report that said our zip should be back in power on Monday.

AzKittie - that's the wait for gas today 2-3 days ago my father-in-law waited 4 hours for gas. Things ARE getting better - just sloooooooly.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, at least they are getting better, hopefully the power will be on by Monday, we really feel for you guys.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow Tyler, close call, glad to hear you and your family are alright. How about being grillmaster at a NJ tailgate make and take. lol


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

haha, just glad I didnt have any props out yet!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

My prayers and thoughts are with all you guys going thru this mess. I'm glad everyone's OK.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

We got hit by the same winds as you. We lost power for about 9 hours. We were very lucky though because the neighbors tree fell on my power lines but did not break them. Tree has been removed thank god. I got lucky because I live by the industial park I guess. The rest of the neighborhood still has no power. They said it will take up to 2 weeks to get everything restored.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

As a lawn care guy mowing lawns all week you don't know how SICK I am of picking up sticks on every lawn I get to. My yard was the same way, littered with leaves and small branches. I know we had gust into the 60's. We lost power Sunday, but it was on by morning. Some weren't as lucky, but I think every one in the Rochester area got it back on by today. Well wishes to all that this has affected, and hope things get back, or close, to normal for you soon. :jol:


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Lots of folks here still don't have power, news says everyone should have it by tomorrow nite. We also were lucky. We live close to a police substation and a hospital so our power was back up before dark on Sunday after the storm. We lost some trees, one still laying on the carport/upstairs deck. Tree service guys are stretched to the max as well as the utility companies.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel for you guys. I live in San Antonio and we were supposed to get hit last weekend....my older sister told me that we were supposed to get hit by the eye of the storm....and i must admit that i was really nervous....thankfully the storm swerved off berfore we got hit....and all we got was alot of rain. 

my thoughts and prayers are with all of you who don't have power. Hang in there!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Gald to hear that everyone's okay... hoping that things get cleared up as soon as possible!


----------

